# baby skunk



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Late back tonight so just went upstairs to let out the stripped lunatics for a 'trashing of the house' session. Other skunk owners will know what I mean by this. Anyway no.1 out and she runs straight out, onto no.2. No. 1 is there already waiting to check if he has any food left over. Letting no.3 out when I start to hear squeaking. Back to the first crate whose bed is a tub with a clear lid and there inside is a little one tumblin around. To say I am in shock is a bit of an understatement. Looks dry so I assume that its a litter of one. Any way will keep you updated.
regards
Ian


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Whoaa nice one Pics!!:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

deffo pics!!! congrats!!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow what a shock, take it you weren't expecting the happy occasion! Hope all goes well for your little stinker. Feelin a little bit jealous here, mine have been 'done' so no chance of a surprise like that for me x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW congrats on the unexpected arrival :no1:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

wow congrats! what a lovely suprise!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

wow thats so cool :flrt:


deffo have to see some piccys though pleaaaaaaaaaasie :flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks for your replies. It was a big shock. Sounds a bit dumb to say it when you have males and females running around together but I thought they had pretty strict seasons so there you go. Little one is still OK this morning. The daft thing is that the box has a clear lid so I can see it all, they were going to be changed for when I thought they would be pregnant. Obviously I cant mess around now so will have to hope that mum is OK with it and doesn't getted freaked. I did sneak a picture last night while mum was eating but can't post on here for some reason. If someone could talk me how to get it sorted so I can put pics up or if they dont mind I can email them the pic and they could do it for me that would be great.
Ian


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

send it over to me stoaty if you want and il put it on my photobucket

[email protected]


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> send it over to me stoaty if you want and il put it on my photobucket
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks for that. If you pm your email then I will get it sent over to you.

Both mum and baby are still good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thats foofoo's email addy that you quoted hun : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

pmed :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

congratulations!! and yes, fingers crossed for them both 

N


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hiya,how is your little one doing?:2thumb:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hows the lil bubba?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Thinking of you guys..


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello to all who have been asking about the little one. Unfortunately this story does not have a happy ending. It looks like mum never had any milk so the babe never made it. Fortunately mum appears fine so thats OK.


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

very sorry to hear about the baby such a shame, ive been told it can be really difficult breeding skunks in the home. glad mum is ok though


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww thats a shame maybe one day she will have another litter


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear your sad news Stoaty, hope you and your other skunkies are ok xx


----------

